# Show me your wood



## StevenHenriksen (Feb 13, 2009)

I am gathering ideas for my build, and would like to see pictures of anyone with a wood trunk floor. 
Thank you


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

Mine in the bunny is rather plain, but i really like it.












Here is the wood setup i had in my MK4. Lots of people LOVED it :thumbup:


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

best pic i have now, i'll see if i can find any better


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

old car:


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

my old set-up.


----------



## StevenHenriksen (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone, they look great! I am going wood shopping in the morning hopefully, I am looking for something really exotic 

I am partial to the hidden setup, with just the top of the tank peeking out from under the floor


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

do it with Bubinga


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

NDubber said:


> do it with Bubinga


would be cool but that ist is $$$


----------



## StevenHenriksen (Feb 13, 2009)

NDubber said:


> do it with Bubinga


Man that would be bitchin! I also like Cocobolo and Cannarywood


----------



## steeLh (Sep 1, 2010)

20rabbit08 said:


> best pic i have now, i'll see if i can find any better


Looks nice!

Anyone have pictures of a similar looking setup, but with a black tank and stock "carpet looking" finish as opposed to the hardwood look? :sly:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

20rabbit08 said:


> best pic i have now, i'll see if i can find any better



seen this setup personally. amazing stuff... did you do this yourself?:thumbup:


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

nap83 said:


> seen this setup personally. amazing stuff... did you do this yourself?:thumbup:


thanks, yeah did it myself. took a weekend or two. still not perfect but getting closer:beer:


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

a2lowvw said:


> would be cool but that ist is $$$


 yeah my parents have a furniture builder friend who made them a bedroom set out of solid Bubinga, retail for the set was like $20k


----------



## iluvtomesswithu (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Birch ready panel with spray and paint pens ,not your 'typical " wood jawn


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

20rabbit08 said:


> thanks, yeah did it myself. took a weekend or two. still not perfect but getting closer:beer:



i got some plywood, a free weekend and a makita tools distributor coming around town tomorrow. i need to get this donnnnnneee


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

20rabbit08 said:


> best pic i have now, i'll see if i can find any better


 Is this a two piece setup


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

anyone have a recommendation for types of wood, i want to do a mahagony floor and was looking at flooring, is there a brand that is better or stronger?


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

vr6vdub97 said:


> Is this a two piece setup


 yeah it is. i hinged it about 2-3 inches from the tank so I can have easier access to the manifolds, compressor, lines, and access to the spare tire. 

as far as the wood goes, honestly i ran past home depot 1 day and found it on sale so I picked it up


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

Yeah i was at Lowes over the weekend looking, the guy working there was very confussed with what i was trying to do and pretty much just walked away from me haha


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

yeah, i wouldn't try to explain what your doing with it or you'll probably get more weird looks. just grab a box that you like and a 3x5 1/4"-1/2" piece of plywood or mdf and go to town!! pics when you do it:beer:


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

20rabbit08 said:


> yeah, i wouldn't try to explain what your doing with it or you'll probably get more weird looks. just grab a box that you like and a 3x5 1/4"-1/2" piece of plywood or mdf and go to town!! pics when you do it:beer:


 hopefully will be starting this weekend if i have time, pics to follow


----------



## blackasnight (Sep 15, 2010)

anyone actually use real hard wood??? the laminated stuff is cool and all but it just aint the same...


----------



## StevenHenriksen (Feb 13, 2009)

I picked up a box of real hardwood, the project is underway as we speak 

Only thing I am having trouble with is finding big enough pieces of MDF for my box haha


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

StevenHenriksen said:


> I picked up a box of real hardwood, the project is underway as we speak
> 
> Only thing I am having trouble with is finding big enough pieces of MDF for my box haha


 me toooo


----------



## StevenHenriksen (Feb 13, 2009)

Fuuu and my Acuair stuff still isn't here so I am just SOL


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

back before I was on air, but it will looks similar when im done soon.


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

Just finished my trunk today, screwed up the back left corner and need to get some another board to fix the crappy cut. Also am going to add black weather stripping around the edges to clean the edges up and get rid of any vibrations


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Looks good !

Gotta do the same here with the weather stripping type stuff ..im 1/2 birch and i need the black plastic picture frame "u " shaped looking stuff.


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

that_guy_bry said:


> Looks good !
> 
> Gotta do the same here with the weather stripping type stuff ..im 1/2 birch and i need the black plastic picture frame "u " shaped looking stuff.


thanks man, yeah thats what i want to do too...the wood i used is a laminate but its called acapella jabota


----------



## StevenHenriksen (Feb 13, 2009)

Looks good man. I just got word that my Accuwair stuff is in the mail, so now I have to put my friend to work on the floor haha


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

StevenHenriksen said:


> Looks good man. I just got word that my Accuwair stuff is in the mail, so now I have to put my friend to work on the floor haha


that sounds strangely sexual hahaha, hope your stuff comes in soon man


----------



## blackasnight (Sep 15, 2010)

Heres some wood for ya... :beer:


----------



## StevenHenriksen (Feb 13, 2009)

vr6vdub97 said:


> that sounds strangely sexual hahaha, hope your stuff comes in soon man


Lol dammit!


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

StevenHenriksen said:


> Lol dammit!


hahaha gotcha.

any word on the parts?


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

old set up. sorry for the dirty pics, but you get the point... :thumbup:


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

^^^^^ baallllinn'

I love that isht. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

